# LH Surge and IUI Timing



## AG75

I am starting my first cycle soon with clomid (100mg days 2-6) and I will be getting an IUI. I've already had my first consultation with the clinic and they instructed me to call and schedule the IUI for the same day I get anLH Surge. They want me to test early in the morning and if it's positive come in that day. I've been doing some research and this seems too early to do the IUI to me. Apparently washed sprem don't live that long, so if I don't ovulate for 24 or 36 hours after the surge, the sperm will already be dead. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this? 

I was thinking maybe I should test in the afternoon as I've done before (around 2pm) and if I do get a positive, call early the next morning and schedule it for that day. Does this make sense?

Thanks all.


----------



## hollyw79

I thought LONG AND HARD about this. My doctor actually advised me to do the IUI the morning AFTER the surge- so there is already that difference. The surge doesn't mean you're ovulating- it means you are going to in 6-48 hours.. (big window!!) Also- first morning urine is NOT the best to use with OPK's.. it will pick it up.. but not as soon if you do it during 12-3pm.. Your suggestion of testing in the afternoon and doing the IUI the next morning is the IDEAL in my opinion (and my doctor's) .. and I questioned him at first- like I was worried I might ovulate that day and go in and be too late next morning- but 1-its unlikely you'll ovulate that day if you catch the surge starting and 2- the egg can live for up to 24 hours. Personally- I wanted to be SO on top of the surge- when it got close to O time- I literally did an OPK 3 times a day... so I wouldn't miss it! I had an almost positive on a Wednesday morning- I knew in my gut that it would be coming that day (and 1st morning doesn't have as much of a build up which is why it's not a good idea to rely on that) .. by 3pm- I tested and it was a STRONG positive, and I went in for my IUI the next morning. I don't know if it worked or not- won't know til this week (PRAYING!!) but I think what you're planning on doing is TRULY the best route. Hope you get your BFP!! 

And I am a HUGE advocate of testing with OPK's @ least twice a day since you're going through the whole IUI. Last month- I think I caught it on downward swing as I wasn't doing that, and, well, I'm obviously not preggo from last month. 

Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## AG75

Oh good, thank you so much for confirming. I will do what I planned then and test in the afternoon and call for the next day when it's positive. I just soooo want this to work so I'm going crazy obsessing over every little detail :)


----------



## hollyw79

Believe me- I was there with you and sooo many ladies are advised to do it how you're talking about do it.. and trust your gut too- sooo important!! :)


----------



## keyahopes

I agree a 100% with hollyw79. 

My clinic asked me to call the day of surge, so they would schedule IUI next day. I took an OPK with fmu and it was negative (but i could start to see the line). Around noon I took another OPK and it was positive. So I had IUI next day morning. I would recommend the clearblue smiley OPKs, because I have always had confusion with other OPKs. If they seem expensive, use them when you start to see a line on regular opks.

I read a research article recently that said that the highest chances of pregnancy with IUI is when its done 22-58 hours after the surge. Sooner or later had lower pregnancy outcomes. If i can find the article, i'll try and post it.The article also said that surge was usually seen between 12 - 2 in most cases.



Good luck!!


----------



## AG75

Great thank you so much. When I see any type of line I'm going to start testing twice a day. I'm a bit annoyed that my clinic made this recommendation, when you are spending money to have this done, you would hope that they would really be on top of things and want to give you the best chance possible. Anyway at least I'm crazy obsessive about these things :) thanks guys!


----------



## lurdes777

AG75 said:


> Great thank you so much. When I see any type of line I'm going to start testing twice a day. I'm a bit annoyed that my clinic made this recommendation, when you are spending money to have this done, you would hope that they would really be on top of things and want to give you the best chance possible. Anyway at least I'm crazy obsessive about these things :) thanks guys!

If you scroll down the main page in this forum page you will see my post about the washed sperm and how long it lives.


----------



## hollyw79

Best of luck to you! It seems my IUI *was* timed right- that or the consistent BD'ng!!! I got my BFP yesterday~ checked it again today~ still a BFP! I hope you get yours! Keep doing what you're doing!!! :)


----------



## AG75

Awesome congratulations! That gives me hope :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats to all who got a bfp, baby dust to those
Currently in the 2WW.
I personally am going to a fertilityclinic, I go in every
day beginning CD10 for bloodwork daily,
and ultrasound to check follicle growth every other day.
Today they detected my surge through blood, not urine,
and I go in tomorrow morning for my IUI.
So that's approx 24-26 hrs after surge.
This worked on my last pregnancy 2nd try and that was a
single IUI, the first one that I didn't get my BFP was a B2B.
I don't think that was the issue, it just doesn't always
happen right away.

The thing I find strange in many or your situations is,
since you are spending money on something that
needs to be timed just right, why are you not being
monitored properly to do so?

Wish me luck on AF not showing by Dec 8th :)
A BFP would be a perfect early Christmas present!


----------



## mills07

hollyw79 said:


> I thought LONG AND HARD about this. My doctor actually advised me to do the IUI the morning AFTER the surge- so there is already that difference. The surge doesn't mean you're ovulating- it means you are going to in 6-48 hours.. (big window!!) Also- first morning urine is NOT the best to use with OPK's.. it will pick it up.. but not as soon if you do it during 12-3pm.. Your suggestion of testing in the afternoon and doing the IUI the next morning is the IDEAL in my opinion (and my doctor's) .. and I questioned him at first- like I was worried I might ovulate that day and go in and be too late next morning- but 1-its unlikely you'll ovulate that day if you catch the surge starting and 2- the egg can live for up to 24 hours. Personally- I wanted to be SO on top of the surge- when it got close to O time- I literally did an OPK 3 times a day... so I wouldn't miss it! I had an almost positive on a Wednesday morning- I knew in my gut that it would be coming that day (and 1st morning doesn't have as much of a build up which is why it's not a good idea to rely on that) .. by 3pm- I tested and it was a STRONG positive, and I went in for my IUI the next morning. I don't know if it worked or not- won't know til this week (PRAYING!!) but I think what you're planning on doing is TRULY the best route. Hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> And I am a HUGE advocate of testing with OPK's @ least twice a day since you're going through the whole IUI. Last month- I think I caught it on downward swing as I wasn't doing that, and, well, I'm obviously not preggo from last month.
> 
> Best of luck! :hugs:

Hi hollyw79! Congrats on your new baby!! So do you think my timing is okay? I finally tested positive yesterday at 6pm with two equal lines. This morning, at 7:40, my test line is darker than my control line. I am going in for an iui at 1:00. Do you think I am going in too soon?
Thanks so much for your reply! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So update, I got AF the last IUI :(
This one I timed it with a trigger shot, 36 post trigger was the IUI. I just got a faint pos this morning :) good luck to you all!


----------



## PnT

AG75, I don't know how you're doing now, but I am having the exact same problem with the clinic regarding timing! I'm in NS.


----------

